# Query about BSNL Home 500C plan



## GeekyBoy (May 12, 2008)

I want to take a BSNL broadband connection(the HOME 500c plan). I just noticed on their website 
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#combo home

that the are giving 175 calls free per month. What does this mean ? And how long might the duration of the calls be?


----------



## heartripple (May 13, 2008)

GeekyBoy said:


> I want to take a BSNL broadband connection(the HOME 500c plan). I just noticed on their website
> *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm#combo home
> 
> that the are giving 175 calls free per month. What does this mean ? And how long might the duration of the calls be?


 

as far as i know that plan's monthly rental is 750 Rs. and duration of calls are 1 minuts.


----------



## adi007 (May 13, 2008)

^^No
The rent is 500 which includes the rent of telephone
Note that the usage is 1.5 GB and night time UL
i feel that 1.5 GB is less...so i opted for Home 500 which gives me 2.5 GB limit and Night time UL
And yes one call means one minute call duration


----------



## DizitalNovice (May 13, 2008)

one call does not necessarily mean one min. it is so only for mobiles. for land 2 land u will have 3min. on Sundays it will b 5min. etc some days it also is 10 min per call. At least afaik.


----------



## GeekyBoy (May 13, 2008)

DizitalNovice said:


> one call does not necessarily mean one min. it is so only for mobiles. for land 2 land u will have 3min. on Sundays it will b 5min. etc some days it also is 10 min per call. At least afaik.



Are you sure about this? So guys, do you recommend me to take the plan?
My telephone bill turns up an average of Rs 1000 per month. So will taking this HOME 500c plan reduce it any further ?


----------



## nsbindra (May 14, 2008)

GeekyBoy said:


> Are you sure about this? So guys, do you recommend me to take the plan?
> My telephone bill turns up an average of Rs 1000 per month. So will taking this HOME 500c plan reduce it any further ?


Just go ahead and take this plan if your data usage during the day time (excluding night unltd) is less than 1.5 GB. I have migrated to this plan about six months back. what u get is 1.5 GB of data and 175 units of calls. These units of free calls can be used any which way u want -- like 175 local calls of three minute duration or 175 minutes of STD during the month or various combinations of above. What it effectivly means that if u use 175 calls in a month, with home 500 plan ur bill would be 500+175+taxes whereas with the combo plan ur bill would be just 500+tax. hope it helps.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 14, 2008)

You can go for this plan if you can keep your data usage during daytime below the limit, that will be easy if you don't browse to heavy sites, like flash and video content.

one call is decided by the pulse rate, it is normally 1 min for almost all calls except BSNL to BSNL landlines and ISD calls.


----------

